
Four Loko Is So 2010: Introducing the Marijuana-Spiked Canna Cola - blhack
http://www.fastcompany.com/1721583/farewell-four-loko-here-comes-canna-cola?partner=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+fastcompany/headlines+(Fast+Company+Headlines)
======
Pinckney
I think this is foolish.

Marijuana is still illegal at a federal level, and it is only by the grace of
the DEA that dispensaries and growers are not (often) raided. This is a
product which is likely to produce a strong reaction. Much like Four Loko, it
will be perceived as a danger to teens and college students, but instead of
having to justify stopping distribution as it did with Four Loko, the FDA can
send an email to the DEA, who will raid them, and production will stop
immediately. Those involved will go to jail.

Furthermore, I suspect that dispensaries will be reluctant to stock it.
Firstly they will not wish to be involved in the fallout to the above;
secondly, it's not targeted to the generation of people who can easily go to a
doctor and pretend to have aches and pains to get a prescription, and so their
clients will be poorly matched to it; and thirdly, they for the most part wish
to appear respectable and unremarkable, because to do otherwise would be
harmful to the political efforts at legalisation.

------
maukdaddy
UGh there needs to be a filter that ignores fastcompany stories. That site
might be worse than TC.

~~~
smokeyj
That filter would be your eye balls.

------
hunterowens
FourLokoStories.com had a nice ride in 2010. Hit 100,000 unique monthly
visitors and was featured on CNN. <http://j.mp/dWN1QS>

